# Auto-reverse module recommendations?



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all, 

I hope to finish with my concrete roadbed soon, and lay track. Many delays! 

The layout has three reversing loops (at the ends of a very big wye). I'm going to be using track power / DCC. For these three switches, I'm using DCC ProDrive switch machines (from Train Li), and switches (Train Li) that have internal rail-power-switching reed switches.

Question: what is really recommended for an auto-reversing module? I've read Kevin Strong's article on Massoth's unit, and I believe that's the approach recommended by Greg E. Very pricy though! I'd done some research last fall, and found a unit for $45, but now I can't locate the files / links I thought I'd saved...







And perhaps it was the sort that Kevin warned about, that detects the short and only then does its thing, causing pitting to tires and track...??? 

I thought this issue was in the bag, but now I'm in a stew. So thanks very much for any guidance here.


Cliff


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Get the DCC Specialties PSX-AR, $49 and superior to the Massoth unit in many ways, programmable, and many options. 

You can get it and documentation from Tony's Train Exchange.... google it... 

My page: *http://www.elmassian.com...trong>**










Greg*


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, since Cliff wrote "I'm going to be using *track power* / DCC...." and posted in the 'Traditional Power" section I assume he means analog operation with 'track power' and the DCC Specialties unit won't do that.

However, if he plans to run DCC only then that unit is great.

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

oops, you are right... missed that, and I had forgotten that extensive thread... 

nevermind









Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry guys, my mistake for mist-catagorizing. I'm doing DCC-only.
But thanks Greg, THAT was the unit!!
===Cliff


----------

